# Paris-Nice TV Times (NBC Sports Network - U.S.)



## Rob (Mar 3, 2004)

For those without DVRs, here are the TV times according to the NBC Sports Network website. Some days have multiple broadcasts which I assume are repeats:

Stage 1: Sunday 3:00-5:00 p.m. and 11:00 p.m.-1:00 a.m. 
Stage 2: Monday 6:00-8:00 a.m. and 4:30-6:00 p.m.
Stage 3: Tuesday 4:30-6:00 p.m. 
Stage 4: Wednesday 4:30-6:00 p.m. 
Stage 5: Thursday 4:30-6:00 p.m.
Stage 6: Friday 4:30-6:00 p.m. 
Stage 7: Saturday 3:00-4:00 p.m. 
Stage 8: Sunday 11:00 p.m.-1:00 a.m. and 
Monday 7:00-9:00 a.m. and 3:00-5:00 p.m.


----------



## axlenut (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi, any streams available?


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

I guess I need to contact my provider and upgrade my service to include a DVR.... I printed out the net works cycling schedule and all these time slots just s*#@k...


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm glad to see some cycling on tv. It has been a long winter for me


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

the coverage is really good actually,


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

The coverage my good but the time slots aren't , all during work hours.


----------



## Rob (Mar 3, 2004)

Just realized that I recorded the wrong broadcast today. The 6:00-8:00 a.m. broadcast was a repeat of yesterday's 1st stage. Should have recorded 4:30-6:00 p.m. Grrrr... Oh well, guess I'd rather miss a flat stage if I have to.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

just record it multiple times  and delete the duplicates


----------



## bruin11 (May 21, 2004)

axlenut said:


> Hi, any streams available?


steephill.tv bike travelogue and cycling live video

Usually has live feeds from many different countries. Eurosport is in english.


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

this is giving me something to look forward to when I get off of work this week. It has been nice getting home, kicking the shoes off, sitting in the recliner and watch cycling.


----------

